# 1743 - The Legend of Zelda Fushigi no Boushi (J)



## shaunj66 (Oct 30, 2004)

*1743 - The Legend of Zelda Fushigi no Boushi*














[/p]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











*Release Group:*WRG*Save Type:*EEPROM_V124*ROM Size:*128Mbit*Publisher:*Nintendo*Region:*Japan*ROM Serial**:*AGP-BZMJ-JAP*Language(s):*Japanese*View NFO:*Click Here


----------



## Killermech (Oct 30, 2004)

wtf, is this for real????


----------



## JeX- (Oct 30, 2004)

yup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-JeX-


----------



## khan (Oct 30, 2004)

even tho i won't understand the language i might flash it after all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




probably going to be the best gba release yet


----------



## jelbo (Oct 30, 2004)

Woah, at last Nintendo makes a new game again, instead of all those lame remakes!


----------



## Samutz (Oct 30, 2004)

This may very well be the first time I attempt to play a japanese Zelda game out of lack of patience.


----------



## ShizzelDaFizzel (Oct 30, 2004)

Yay, i have been waiting for this so long.
Actually for the English version, but this is a start!


----------



## Z_Hunter (Oct 30, 2004)

Zelda is wayyyyyyyy too overrated.


----------



## ShizzelDaFizzel (Oct 30, 2004)

Does someone know a SITE to download this game?
Or is this illegal to ask??


----------



## knl (Oct 30, 2004)

^ it IS illegal. check out gba scene links, there's something there.


----------



## sQa5r (Oct 30, 2004)

QUOTE(Z_Hunter @ Oct 30 2004 said:


> Zelda is wayyyyyyyy too overrated.


What the fuck!!!!!!!!!
ARRRGHHHH!!! What???
Link is cool... zelda is hot... what is your problem!!!!

This is sooooo great!!


----------



## The Teej (Oct 30, 2004)

Is this Minish Cap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If it isn't.. what kind of new Zelda game is it now? o.O

EDIT: Ok... I said that before the Images were up lol, I swear!!


----------



## Blebleman (Oct 30, 2004)

I'm Surprised I was the first Fserve to have it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*dances cause its the rom he sent Shaunj66 in the pics*


----------



## Electro (Oct 30, 2004)

Meh, considering the english release is 6 days away, I don't see any reason to check out the japanese one.


----------



## ShadowXP (Oct 30, 2004)

This is out early. It's released in Japan 4th November, and released in Europe 5th November, which means if this is out early, we can expect the English release any time now!


----------



## xflash (Oct 30, 2004)

wow finaly too bad it's (J)but i'll try it anyway im downloading it right now plus i'm bored so i don't have much else to do


----------



## mynimal (Oct 30, 2004)

QUOTE(knl @ Oct 30 2004 said:


> ^ it IS illegal. check out gba scene links, there's something there.


As far as I know they took those out too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And Shaun got it from IRC!? OMGSH! I thought it just l337ly fell from the sky! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My dreams have been shattered.


----------



## T-hug (Oct 30, 2004)

Awesome treat for the weekend.  I heard the other day WRG had a demo or summat from Famitsu mag too.


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 30, 2004)

Actually the European release date is 12th November.


----------



## Lily (Oct 30, 2004)

Oh, the anticipation for the English version is killing me! AUUGGGGGGGH!


----------



## bandidoquest (Oct 30, 2004)

QUOTE(Z_Hunter @ Oct 30 2004 said:


> Zelda is wayyyyyyyy too overrated.


I agree. There are tons of rpgs much, much better than Zelda...


----------



## asher (Oct 30, 2004)

omg im so happy!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

anyway zelda its not a rpg.   final fantasy is a rpg.

zelda its action adventure.

however...a lot of ppl says ... that zelda is a rpg.


----------



## dice (Oct 30, 2004)

jeesh it comes out after I decide to read my mag for a bit. :|


----------



## Lily (Oct 30, 2004)

QUOTE(bandidoquest @ Oct 30 2004 said:


> QUOTE(Z_Hunter @ Oct 30 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > Zelda is wayyyyyyyy too overrated.
> ...


Then go play those, and get outta this topic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Zelda is an Action/RPG anyway.


----------



## Xanthious (Oct 30, 2004)

QUOTE(Ahi @ Oct 30 2004 said:


> And Shaun got it from IRC!? OMGSH! I thought it just l337ly fell from the sky!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well actually the ROM fairy delivers them to good release groups. Every morning members of release groups check under thier pillow for new ROMS to disperse freely to the general public. . . . thank you ROM fairy for this bountiful offering. . . . .  . .  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





. . . . . . . . . Meanwhile Back on Topic - Im really wrestling with weather or not to try and play the (J) Version or hold out til the (U) Version is released  :hmm:


----------



## xflash (Oct 30, 2004)

QUOTE(bandidoquest @ Oct 30 2004 said:


> QUOTE(Z_Hunter @ Oct 30 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > Zelda is wayyyyyyyy too overrated.
> ...


well to bad zelda isen't an rpg lol


----------



## DeMoN (Oct 30, 2004)

YAAAAYY!!!!
The new Zelda....
Japanese.....
Booooo.......


----------



## NeoBahamut (Oct 30, 2004)

YAY!!1 It's finally here!!!

must d/l and play now

-Bahamut Unsummoned-


----------



## asher (Oct 30, 2004)

mmm... im kinda out of roms webs...
and #rareroms its not what it used to be.

from which irc do you download?


----------



## DeMoN (Oct 30, 2004)

QUOTE(asher @ Oct 30 2004 said:


> mmm... im kinda out of roms webs...
> and #rareroms its not what it used to be.
> 
> from which irc do you download?


EFnet
#gbatemp


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 30, 2004)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Oct 30 2004 said:


> Actually the European release date is 12th November.


Its been put back to December now.


----------



## Inu268 (Oct 30, 2004)

WTF?is IRC dead or something?i see 7 people at #gbatemp and all the other channel have like 1 op and 2 o 3 people O______________O


----------



## Xanthious (Oct 30, 2004)

QUOTE(Inuyasha268 @ Oct 30 2004 said:


> WTF?is IRC dead or something?i see 7 people at #gbatemp and all the other channel have like 1 op and 2 o 3 people O______________O


Looks good to me. . . 300+ on there as I type this


----------



## ShizzelDaFizzel (Oct 30, 2004)

QUOTE(hadrian @ Oct 30 2004 said:


> QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Oct 30 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > Actually the European release date is 12th November.
> ...


NOOOOOOOOHHHHH.
please no, please no.
God let it be faster!


----------



## Zero01 (Oct 30, 2004)

Arr... None of the source I go to has this yet, WTh!!1!


----------



## mynimal (Oct 30, 2004)

Looks like everyone's there to me.


----------



## xflash (Oct 30, 2004)

heh i can't belive you guys it tok me 5 mins to find a web with this rom


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 30, 2004)

QUOTE(hadrian @ Oct 30 2004 said:


> QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Oct 30 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > Actually the European release date is 12th November.
> ...


Since when? Nintendo's site and all game stores and online stores say 12th November!


----------



## amrum (Oct 30, 2004)

I gotta finish ALTTP quick


----------



## buddha-kun (Oct 30, 2004)

WHOOT! gonna play this NOW!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




finally. . .


----------



## Z_Hunter (Oct 30, 2004)

QUOTE(bandidoquest @ Oct 30 2004 said:


> QUOTE(Z_Hunter @ Oct 30 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > Zelda is wayyyyyyyy too overrated.
> ...


I'm glad someone agrees with me. My friend is crazy about Zelda (the games)..


----------



## Shinji (Oct 30, 2004)

QUOTE(bandidoquest @ Oct 30 2004 said:


> QUOTE(Z_Hunter @ Oct 30 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > Zelda is wayyyyyyyy too overrated.
> ...


Next thing you know, there will be better fighting games than GTA (OMG!!!!!)
Just play zelda if you like it, leave it alone if you dont, but eat waffles anyways.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





This game is definately not bad at all, its great!!


----------



## buddha-kun (Oct 30, 2004)

OFFTOPIC:

I STILL dont get why Link has PINK hair in Zelda 3 for SNES . . .


----------



## Inu268 (Oct 30, 2004)

QUOTE(buddha-kun @ Oct 30 2004 said:


> OFFTOPIC:
> 
> I STILL dont get why Link has PINK hair in Zelda 3 for SNES . . .


well alll the cool kids were doing it


----------



## Samutz (Oct 30, 2004)

_Because the snes didn't have the awesome graphic power required to produce yellow?_
LttP isn't an exception anyway. Look at the other older zelda games.

Anyway, I just finished the first dungeon of the game, and I gotta say, this pwns the other gb games (with the exception of LttP, maybe... MAYBE)!
I'll be playing this one as much as I can until the English release. The language barrier doesn't make it very hard to play if you've played other top-down-view Zeldas.


----------



## sQa5r (Oct 30, 2004)

ehmm... how do you save?


----------



## benzxi (Oct 30, 2004)

what is LTTP?


----------



## xflash (Oct 30, 2004)

link to the past
@sQa5r just use the emu save you know ctrl+s


----------



## yugi999 (Oct 30, 2004)

ok zelda ok buttttt I WHAT KH:COM DAMN IT


----------



## megabug7 (Oct 30, 2004)

Press start to goto the subscreen, press left or right to goto the Quest screen (you'll see Pieces of Hearts)
There are two options on the right side.

Left option = sleep
Right option = save

Options screen after name select (press R)

text speed
slow normal fast

contrast 
low normal high

:gbasp:


----------



## Luse (Oct 30, 2004)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Oct 30 2004 said:


> QUOTE(hadrian @ Oct 30 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Oct 30 2004 said:
> ...


I think the whole thing started a little while ago, Nintendo set the date at November 12th and then a few site reported that it was delayed to December (this rumor/fact/whatever was enough to convince Game to push the pre order to December) now it seems that everyone of those sites were full of shit, and games went back to the original release date... 

Only reason I know this is because I pre-ordered the game a while back and have been given those updates from Game..."We are sorry to inform you the games been pushed back", to "we are glad to announce the games been pushed up..." 

Makes you wonder who they hell Game listens to about release dates...


----------



## Zap (Oct 30, 2004)

omg omg omg!!! I'm the BIGGEST Zelda fan EVER!  I own EVERY SINGLE Zelda game release there is! From the NES,SNES, gb, gbc, gba, N64, GNC.

I can't wait for the english version.

Also does anybody know how I can trim GTA Advance to I can fit both on a 256mbit cart? (they are 128mbit each)

Thank you thank you thank you!!!


----------



## xflash (Oct 30, 2004)

eh? GNC don't you mean NGC?


----------



## alexp2_ad (Oct 30, 2004)

QUOTE(xflash @ Oct 30 2004 said:


> eh? GNC don't you mean NGC?


NGC is the obvious abbreviation, tho nintendo call it GCN... GNC I'm guessing is a typo... now I don't know if I should download this... think I'll just wait a couple weeks for European version.


----------



## Gaisuto (Oct 30, 2004)

As much as I wanna play this now I'm waiting for the European one.


----------



## Hovercraft (Oct 30, 2004)

ahhhh i cant wait for the english. its so cute when link and zelda are on a date


----------



## NintendoGeek (Oct 30, 2004)

Isnt there a way to translate it into english?


----------



## DeMoN (Oct 30, 2004)

QUOTE(Inuyasha268 @ Oct 30 2004 said:


> QUOTE(buddha-kun @ Oct 30 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > OFFTOPIC:
> ...


Nah, it's more like purple. 
Looks cooler though.


----------



## IxthusTiger (Oct 30, 2004)

Trim them with a hew editor if you know enough to only delete the 00's and FF's from the end of the rom... if you're lame, use a rom trimmer such as "Remove the non required space"

Check the tools section


----------



## tiggers^^ (Oct 30, 2004)

wonder when the English version will be out? prob next year wiff my luck


----------



## Selvin (Oct 30, 2004)

I just flashed it on to my 256 cart and it fits on there with GTA:A no trimming required.


----------



## Samutz (Oct 30, 2004)

QUOTE(MadSpikey @ Oct 30 2004 said:


> Isnt there a way to translate it into english?


Yes, but you'd need someone who speaks Japanese, a good rom hacker, a lot of time, and lots of coffee.
But why bother when Nintendo has already made an English version thats going to be released in a few weeks?


----------



## Luse (Oct 30, 2004)

I just completed the first dungeon, you don't need to read japanese, this is Zelda... All that you can't follow is the story, and if it's not like you can't tell what's going on, the gameplays still the same...

So far so good, hope it gets harder though (I know first dungeon isn't anything to base the game on but after the last few I want some challenge in the bosses)


----------



## Jei (Oct 30, 2004)

Oh WOW!! I can actually read the second picture, the japanese courses are really taking effect ^^

Now to understand what the words mean...


----------



## TonyCool (Oct 30, 2004)

Can anyone confirm if this game works and saves fine on a F2A classic Card?


----------



## ReyVGM (Oct 30, 2004)

*cough cough*


----------



## Inu268 (Oct 30, 2004)

heh Jei same here,that is why i stopped larning japanese all by myself...great game BTW,now i just need to know what to do after the first dungeon XD


----------



## teh_raf3 (Oct 30, 2004)

as far as i know, it is the american version that is delayed, not the european version... (www.gamefaqs.com)


----------



## Sonic_1 (Oct 30, 2004)

QUOTE(sQa5r @ Oct 30 2004 said:


> QUOTE(Z_Hunter @ Oct 30 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > Zelda is wayyyyyyyy too overrated.
> ...








 I've seen sad people who get boners over hentai but over zelda. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

































Get a life or a real girlfriend.


----------



## T-hug (Oct 30, 2004)

QUOTE(Sonic_1 @ Oct 30 2004 said:


> QUOTE(sQa5r @ Oct 30 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Z_Hunter @ Oct 30 2004 said:
> ...


I'd get a boner if ya giv me (E) Zelda too!


----------



## DeMoN (Oct 30, 2004)

QUOTE(Thug4L1f3 @ Oct 30 2004 said:


> QUOTE(Sonic_1 @ Oct 30 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(sQa5r @ Oct 30 2004 said:
> ...


Do you really want Zelda Porn?
Cuz I know where to get it. It sux though, you won't be able to get a boner.


----------



## bongi (Oct 30, 2004)

Someone actually made Zelda Porn?
WTF is wrong with some people!!


----------



## Sonic_1 (Oct 30, 2004)

QUOTE(DeMoNSTaR @ Oct 30 2004 said:


> QUOTE(Thug4L1f3 @ Oct 30 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Sonic_1 @ Oct 30 2004 said:
> ...


LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cant believe you. Dont tell me you were infront of your pc with zelda porn on the screen flicking your penis to see if you get a boner.HAHA


----------



## DeMoN (Oct 30, 2004)

Sonic_1 said:


> DeMoNSTaR said:
> 
> 
> > Thug4L1f3 said:
> ...


Look. I can tell how good a porn image is without touching my **** okay?


----------



## Sonic_1 (Oct 31, 2004)

Yea thats what they all say. well i dont need porn anymore, i have the real thing man


----------



## .TakaM (Oct 31, 2004)

!_!

*sexplodes*


----------



## ReyVGM (Oct 31, 2004)

*COUGH COUGH* AHEM


----------



## SectionX (Oct 31, 2004)

Zelda > Halo2

Halo is the most overrated POS ever.


----------



## sQa5r (Oct 31, 2004)

QUOTE(Sonic_1 @ Oct 30 2004 said:


> QUOTE(sQa5r @ Oct 30 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Z_Hunter @ Oct 30 2004 said:
> ...


ehh...okay then... from now on I will stop dating Zelda and hang out with Link, and start seeing real people!

Thanks for the great comment, and all the lols.

And hey, good luck with your sheep!


----------



## Lily (Oct 31, 2004)

QUOTE(ReyVGM @ Oct 30 2004 said:


> *COUGH COUGH* AHEM


What are you on about, that's twice now!


----------



## xtc (Oct 31, 2004)

so when is the english version coming out?


----------



## bluemax (Oct 31, 2004)

Link has Pink hair in LTTPfor the same reason Terra has green hair in FF6 (she should've had blonde), the SNES had severe pallette limitations in terms of colors.


----------



## IxthusTiger (Oct 31, 2004)

I bet they add four swords for the US

or some DS thing


----------



## .TakaM (Oct 31, 2004)

does anyone know what to do after you go into the town and the guards are blocking all the exits except one?


----------



## RedIce (Oct 31, 2004)

QUOTE(Sonic_1 @ Oct 30 2004 said:


> QUOTE(sQa5r @ Oct 30 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Z_Hunter @ Oct 30 2004 said:
> ...


sad is exhibiting your girlfriend as a trophy that separates you from the 'sad' people. YOU try getting a life.
hentai fucking rules imho, and if you feel do that strong urge to consider yourself superior, and consider people that like 'sad' again, please make a real, honest effort to keep it inside you, so that you can do your part to prevent the dropping IQ of the world.
that, and the repeating emoticons, oh my, i sure did not see it the first five, and was looking at the tv for those following five, but you were generous enough to allow me another chance and put that eleventh in!


----------



## ReyVGM (Oct 31, 2004)

Master Bates (ing) is wrong, ask Mr. Harry Palms.


----------



## ramzabeoulve (Oct 31, 2004)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ Oct 31 2004 said:


> does anyone know what to do after you go into the town and the guards are blocking all the exits except one?


Talk to the guard standing in front of the west entrance, then do a spin attack right after.


----------



## Gorg2 (Oct 31, 2004)

i'm stuck, lol....i beat the first level and am at the next village, got the sword slash, and can't do anything!  anyone know where i am, and can help?


----------



## Dirtie (Oct 31, 2004)

DeMoNSTaR said:


> Sonic_1 said:
> 
> 
> > DeMoNSTaR said:
> ...


Lets see how many quotes we can nest inside each other...

On a side note, do you think we could get this game way earlier if one of the dumpers was an official Nintendo playtester?


----------



## SirDrake (Oct 31, 2004)

nice a NEW game for once


----------



## Mega_Mizzle_X (Oct 31, 2004)

Dirtie said:


> DeMoNSTaR said:
> 
> 
> > Sonic_1 said:
> ...


Well that depends, usually those kind of carts have ident no.s on them so the person can be traced, and would most likely lose their job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Unless they were really good.


----------



## Bridgy84 (Oct 31, 2004)

OOOOHHHH stop with the quote boxes its starting to hurt my eyes, haha its pulling me in


----------



## edgeblade69 (Oct 31, 2004)

Zelda is not overrated. Zelda gets the respect and praise it does for a reason. It's been consistently awesome for almost 20 years.
And as others said, Zelda is not an RPG, it's an adventure game. Other than a strong story, there are pretty much zero RPG elements in the game. There are no turn based battles, no level building, no parties of multiple characters, etc.


----------



## ReyVGM (Oct 31, 2004)




----------



## Renegade_R (Oct 31, 2004)

I haven't played new games for so long that I think I've forgotten how to flash my X-Rom.

The english release better come in good time.


----------



## xflash (Oct 31, 2004)

QUOTE(SectionX @ Oct 31 2004 said:


> Zelda > Halo2
> 
> Halo is the most overrated POS ever.


dude if there's something that's not overrated it's gotta be halo 2


----------



## Dirtie (Oct 31, 2004)

Mega_Mizzle_X said:


> Dirtie said:
> 
> 
> > DeMoNSTaR said:
> ...


And plus, just thinking about it, it is probably unlikely to be the final cart (don't they sometimes credit the playtesters in the credits?) with a different serial number, etc.


----------



## Opium (Oct 31, 2004)

Without quoting the huge quote above me for obvious reasons :hmm:

Discussing and sharing Zelda porn on gbatemp = suspension

Now those involved stop playing with yourself and I would back up one thing sonic_1 said: "Get a life or a real girlfriend". Now everyone get back on track about talking about this release.


----------



## Dirtie (Oct 31, 2004)

I wasn't sharing any sort of pron... just seeing how big the quote thingy can get.


----------



## TwiZteD (Oct 31, 2004)

Hiya !
I cant get the Game to work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I flashed the game just like i always do.
And when i Start the Game....It says something in "Japanese" about the save files.
And when i try and enter my name.
It wont save it.

I use:

Flash 2 Advance
256 mbit

Do i need a "Save Fix", and where can i get it ?


Thanks alot


----------



## <-=reppa=-&gt (Oct 31, 2004)

QUOTE(TwiZteD @ Oct 31 2004 said:


> Hiya !
> I cant get the Game to work
> 
> 
> ...


look at the top of gbatemp and click on Tools, download the GBA Tool Advance and a open it, select your zelda rom and go to the SRAM Patcher register, there you click on Patch and Boyakasha you have a fixed rom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have Fun


----------



## TwiZteD (Oct 31, 2004)

QUOTE( @ Oct 31 2004, 12:07 PM)





QUOTE(TwiZteD @ Oct 31 2004 said:


> Hiya !
> I cant get the Game to work
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks alot mate ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will do that when i get home from work.
I love the New Zelda.
Gonna play my A$$ off.  :gbasp: 

I wish i took the Cabel with me to work, so i could flash it here.
But nooooo, i didnt take it.


Heheh


----------



## sigfried (Oct 31, 2004)

QUOTE(bongi @ Oct 30 2004 said:


> Someone actually made Zelda Porn?
> WTF is wrong with some people!!Â
> 
> 
> ...


There is hack for the classical gb named "Zelda link's get laid" with porn dialogue et probably scenes. I can't believe that someone would be interested by a porn zelda lol.

Edit : i just read th epost of opium sorry for the off topic.


----------



## GoodKupo (Oct 31, 2004)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Oct 30 2004 said:


> Actually the European release date is 12th November.


I thought the Europe release was Nov 5 which is this Friday.I'm gonna wait untill the Europe release.


----------



## TonyCool (Oct 31, 2004)

*QUOTE* ( @ Oct 31 2004, 12:07 PM)





TwiZteD said:


> Hiya !
> I cant get the Game to work
> 
> 
> ...


look at the top of gbatemp and click on Tools, download the GBA Tool Advance and a open it, select your zelda rom and go to the SRAM Patcher register, there you click on Patch and Boyakasha you have a fixed rom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have Fun  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/quote]
Did it work? I'm not flashing it until EURO release... I also have a F2A classic 256M card....

I'm glad to know it it works and saves fine... Thanks!

(I ask this because Spiderman 2 doesn't save, even patched!  :hmm: )


----------



## |Dexter&#12 (Oct 31, 2004)

More Zelda screencaps please!! I have to waith for the English version


----------



## Wiz_Dom (Oct 31, 2004)

yeah!! i don't understand japanese..but i'll get just to check it out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i feel the zelda vibe flowing!


----------



## sunny_panda (Oct 31, 2004)

Yay for Zelda! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll probably mess around with this untill the (E) version is out. Whoohoo, any day now~! :gbasp: 

~sunny~!


----------



## TwiZteD (Oct 31, 2004)

It works just fine, after u "patch" it with that Program.

So now everything works fine.
But i cant understand JAP !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just fool around with it, till the EUR release comes.


----------



## megabug7 (Oct 31, 2004)

While I don't mind playing Japanese games - I'd rather play it in English


----------



## Vater Unser (Oct 31, 2004)

you can easily play to the first dungeon without understanding a single word...so it's definately worth flashing, to try it out until the euro version gets dumped 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




GTA Advance was just released, Zelda gets released in a few days, and Metal Slug Advance (hopefully) on November 16th...I think this is the first time that there's not enough room on my 256M Flashcard


----------



## teh_raf3 (Oct 31, 2004)

i guess zelda (E) will be dumpted monday or tuesday

and i really hope that mslug advance will be released next month, it takes so long...


----------



## TwiZteD (Oct 31, 2004)

Sounds very good to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Can Hardly Wait*


----------



## (Z) (Oct 31, 2004)

QUOTE(teh_raf3 @ Oct 31 2004 said:


> i guess zelda (E) will be dumpted monday or tuesday
> 
> and i really hope that mslug advance will be released next month, it takes so long...


... lol, i'm so happy guys ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 will be wait with a SAVE, but is not released, lol ...





Have a nice day all ...  :gbasp:


----------



## ShizzelDaFizzel (Oct 31, 2004)

That picture, is that from internet, or do you have the (E) version?!


----------



## sunny_panda (Oct 31, 2004)

(Z), are you having us on? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




He has the (E) version! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~panda~!

EDIT: Notice there's no text screenshots.


----------



## ShizzelDaFizzel (Oct 31, 2004)

It cannot be the (E) version!


----------



## AshuraZro (Oct 31, 2004)

Notice the R-Button?

I still doubt it is the Euro release though.


----------



## ShadowXP (Oct 31, 2004)

Been speaking to shaun, (Z) is a rom hacker...

...The ROM may contain the multi5, but is programmed to not show it. Z may have just made it display the extra languages!


----------



## ShizzelDaFizzel (Oct 31, 2004)

What is multi5?


----------



## ShadowXP (Oct 31, 2004)

QUOTE(ShizzelDaFizzel @ Oct 31 2004 said:


> What is multi5?


5 languages.


----------



## ShizzelDaFizzel (Oct 31, 2004)

Cool.
Is it a tool?
If so, where can i download it?
if it is a rom, nevermind.


----------



## AshuraZro (Oct 31, 2004)

5 Different Languages

EDIT: Looks like I was too slow!


----------



## ShadowXP (Oct 31, 2004)

QUOTE(ShizzelDaFizzel @ Oct 31 2004 said:


> Cool.
> Is it a tool?
> If so, where can i download it?
> if it is a rom, nevermind.


It's probably a patch, which only Z has.


----------



## ShizzelDaFizzel (Oct 31, 2004)

QUOTE(ShadowXP @ Oct 31 2004 said:


> QUOTE(ShizzelDaFizzel @ Oct 31 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > Cool.
> ...


Aaah, to bad


----------



## TonyCool (Oct 31, 2004)

pleezzzz (Z)! show us da patch!!!


----------



## ShizzelDaFizzel (Oct 31, 2004)

Yeah, gimme da patch! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








and others of course


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 31, 2004)

There is multi5 option in the ROM, you can use a code to enable it but it only translates very little. Main dialogue is still in jibberish/Japanese but icons such as the Action button is English... I don't know if further hacking will enable the languages but I doubt it. Might be a size issue on the actual 128mbit, the options are there but the actual dialogue isn't.


----------



## YoshiKool (Oct 31, 2004)

Maybe the language is there but the tilesets are not?

edit: possibly someone could do a tile edit of the japanese characters see if they can get the order ..


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 31, 2004)

Messed up, notice action text such as speak, roll, options etc... but a lot is messed up and plain jibberish.


----------



## YoshiKool (Oct 31, 2004)

shaunj66: i'll have a look in the rom with a tile editor see if i can find those.. not sure why but I have a feeling it's trying to use the wrong characters. that isn't japanese as you can probably see...


----------



## <-=reppa=-&gt (Oct 31, 2004)

QUOTE((Z) @ Oct 31 2004 said:


> QUOTE(teh_raf3 @ Oct 31 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > i guess zelda (E) will be dumpted monday or tuesday
> ...


ach du scheisse


----------



## DidYouLoseASock (Oct 31, 2004)

this game is cool.... i like the cap but i dont like the little bobble of your face when you are small. I rather just have a 2 pixel link running around

also what the heck is on the back of links head at the very start of the game with out the cap.... it looks like a branch


----------



## YoshiKool (Oct 31, 2004)

692C00 the tilesets start... 
Shaun, are there the same amount of characters per word in Japanese mode compared to multi5?

like, the beginning text could be XXX XXXXX XX in jap and XXXXX XXX X in english jibbered... if it's the same, i doubt editing the tiles will do much... if it's different however..


----------



## bongi (Oct 31, 2004)

E will be out in some days, i figure all the rom hacking is not really worth the hassle


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 31, 2004)

QUOTE(YoshiKool @ Oct 31 2004 said:


> 692C00 the tilesets start...
> Shaun, are there the same amount of characters per word in Japanese mode compared to multi5?
> 
> like, the beginning text could be XXX XXXXX XX in jap and XXXXX XXX X in english jibbered... if it's the same, i doubt editing the tiles will do much... if it's different however..


Yes the amount of characters displayed is different. Mind discussing this elsewhere? Do you have IRC or MSN or something?


----------



## YoshiKool (Oct 31, 2004)

check your irc pm's


----------



## Electro (Oct 31, 2004)

Yeah guys, stop being so impatient. it'll be out in english in a few days.


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 31, 2004)

Just don't get excited... there will be no amazing English patch!


----------



## DeMoN (Oct 31, 2004)

Can you say, "Photoshopped" or what?
Unless that's for real, but usually they would rather post in-game pics rather than title screens.


----------



## Vinpire (Oct 31, 2004)

QUOTE(Electro @ Oct 31 2004 said:


> Yeah guys, stop being so impatient. it'll be out in english in a few days.


I wouldn't consider it being impatient, i'd consider it being inquisitive. Keep up the good work guys, i'd like to see how this turns out...


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 31, 2004)

QUOTE(DeMoNSTaR @ Oct 31 2004 said:


> Can you say, "Photoshopped" or what?
> Unless that's for real, but usually they would rather post in-game pics rather than title screens.


Whatever! It's not photoshopped it's from the Japanese ROM.


----------



## MonkeyHead79 (Oct 31, 2004)

Actually, after fumbling through the game for a bit and arriving at the second dungeon, I've decided it's not worth my time.  They really screwed up on the navigation in this game -- it's dull, repetitive, and confusing.  I've already come across about 3 bombable walls that aren't obviously marked as such, and yet must be bombed for you to continue.  That's what they did in the first Zelda game, and, if you ask me, that was the biggest annoyance of it by far.  It's also hellishly hard to refill your health while roaming around -- hearts seem to be rarer than red rupees in most areas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Not to say that the game doesn't have its high points, but when I play a Zelda game I expect Zelda gameplay.  Not Metroid-ish navigation.


----------



## z23 (Oct 31, 2004)

nah.


----------



## Luse (Oct 31, 2004)

Well I started play this yesterday, and got past the 4th dungeon last night, I wouldn't say the games bad though, it's just super easy. I haven't died once, and even though the game can get tricky in parts (mostly due the me not speaking or reading a word of Japanese) I think if this game was in english I'd have already beat it. 

This has to be the shortest Zelda game yet, I'm not dissapoint as much as I am underwelmed...


----------



## z23 (Oct 31, 2004)

Hi I'm new. Can u tell me where or how download it?


----------



## NintendoGeek (Oct 31, 2004)

Nice Shaun Nice


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 31, 2004)

QUOTE(z23 @ Oct 31 2004 said:


> Hi I'm new. Can u tell me where or how download it?


Go read the rules. We don't allow ROM requests here, nor do we host or serve ROMs in any way.


----------



## IxthusTiger (Oct 31, 2004)

So, how do you get the language option to show up?


----------



## Powerlord (Oct 31, 2004)

QUOTE(YoshiKool @ Oct 31 2004 said:


> shaunj66: i'll have a look in the rom with a tile editor see if i can find those.. not sure why but I have a feeling it's trying to use the wrong characters. that isn't japanese as you can probably see...


Actually, it probably is Japanese... but shown in single byte encoding.  You see, Japanese character sets are usually double-byte encoded, because there are so many symbols.  Which, when converted to 1 byte, makes a bunch of funky characters appear.


----------



## Dirtie (Oct 31, 2004)

Guys, just a quick question. In the first dungeon how do I put the pot down on top of that switch... I can only seem to throw it.

EDIT: NM got it XD


----------



## ReyVGM (Oct 31, 2004)




----------



## NintendoGeek (Oct 31, 2004)




----------



## bongi (Oct 31, 2004)

Famitsu gave it 35/40 (10/9/8/8) - GBA GOTY if you ask me.

Luse how do you know the game is short if you only got to the 4th dungeon yet wtf? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There is also lots of stuff that can be discovered for extra items and whatnot (like the 100 or so hidden kinstones)! Anyway, anyone playing through this without knowing japanese is certainly ruining the whole experience for them. But whatever floats your boat i guess.


----------



## djvaporous (Oct 31, 2004)

QUOTE(Luse @ Oct 31 2004 said:


> Well I started play this yesterday, and got past the 4th dungeon last night, I wouldn't say the games bad though, it's just super easy. I haven't died once, and even though the game can get tricky in parts (mostly due the me not speaking or reading a word of Japanese) I think if this game was in english I'd have already beat it.
> 
> This has to be the shortest Zelda game yet, I'm not dissapoint as much as I am underwelmed...


i think theres a lot more miniquests though cuz all the people in town seem to be asking for something difrent


----------



## Xeago (Oct 31, 2004)

What do you do after the 1st dungeon?
The guys are blocking my way...
I feel like such a newb...


----------



## ShadowXP (Oct 31, 2004)

You see, this is what confuses me:

The ROM is apparently the "Japanese" version, but some people are saying that it isn't real Japanese, or the characters are in the wrong places. There is also a code that translates certain text into ENG/ITA/SPA/ etc., so the game must have ENG/ITA/SPA etc. in it's memory, right? Which is why I'm guessing that ENG/ITA/SPA in dialouge is in there, too. We just can't find it.


----------



## Luse (Oct 31, 2004)

QUOTE(bongi @ Oct 31 2004 said:


> Famitsu gave it 35/40 (10/9/8/8) - GBA GOTY if you ask me.
> 
> Luse how do you know the game is short if you only got to the 4th dungeon yet wtf?
> 
> ...


Because I know someone's whose already beaten it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Xeago: You need to go to the house in town with a bird on top of it, learn the Spin attack move and then show it to guard blocking the left exit...


----------



## Undercover Flip (Oct 31, 2004)

I saw Thugs post on Gamefaqs >_>


----------



## NintendoGeek (Oct 31, 2004)

Wanna link me?


----------



## ShadowXP (Oct 31, 2004)

QUOTE(MadSpikey @ Oct 31 2004 said:


> Wanna link me?


It's not that hard to find, check the GameFAQs message boards. It's just what you've seen here, anyway. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm still convinced multi5 is STILL in this damn ROM! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The release groups will probably release the patch when the (E) version is released...


----------



## mynimal (Oct 31, 2004)

Of course, by then it'll be too late


----------



## ShadowXP (Oct 31, 2004)

But what about if this ROM *is* the (E) ROM? Read the whole thread and you'll see some people mention that the Japanese characters are in the wrong place, and that ITA/SPA/ENG can be bought out of the ROM via codes, but only some. Why would ITA/SPA/ENG etc. be in there? Because it's (E) and multi5, of course!


----------



## Sonic_1 (Oct 31, 2004)

This game is way overated, just like all the other Zelda games. This message goes to the Zelda nerds, leave our planet or kill yourself, both ways suit me.


----------



## alexp2_ad (Oct 31, 2004)

QUOTE(Sonic_1 @ Oct 31 2004 said:


> This game is way overated, just like all the other Zelda games. This message goes to the Zelda nerds, leave our planet or kill yourself, both ways suit me.


You just hate all GBA games except that new Shrek game with Puss de boots in it...


----------



## Sonic_1 (Oct 31, 2004)

How did you know, is it that obvious?  Damn!


----------



## Blue_GoD (Oct 31, 2004)

hmm i must agree with sonic_1, i don't have any fun playing zelda games... they are too overated


----------



## ShadowXP (Oct 31, 2004)

QUOTE(Sonic_1 @ Oct 31 2004 said:


> This game is way overated, just like all the other Zelda games. This message goes to the Zelda nerds, leave our planet or kill yourself, both ways suit me.


Shrek is way overated, just like all the other silly childrens comedy films. This message goes to all the Shrek/kids comedy film nerds, leave our planet or kill yourself, both ways suit me.


----------



## Sonic_1 (Oct 31, 2004)

I agree Shrek films are overated i only like puss n boots.


----------



## ShadowXP (Oct 31, 2004)

QUOTE(Sonic_1 @ Oct 31 2004 said:


> I agree Shrek films are overated i only like puss n boots.


"Prey for mercy from Sonic_1, the guy with an attitude problem who can't face that he loves Shrek, looking at his member title".


----------



## djvaporous (Oct 31, 2004)

i like the 3d zelda games but the overhead-view zelda games are becoming meh boring 
i heard some zelda games never came to america 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 T3h sadness

(this was edited 15 times)


----------



## Sonic_1 (Oct 31, 2004)

QUOTE(ShadowXP @ Oct 31 2004 said:


> QUOTE(Sonic_1 @ Oct 31 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > I agree Shrek films are overated i only like puss n boots.
> ...














 Shrek2 is only there as a reference for those zelda freaks toknow puss n boots is in Shrek 2


----------



## ShadowXP (Oct 31, 2004)

QUOTE(Sonic_1 @ Oct 31 2004 said:


> QUOTE(ShadowXP @ Oct 31 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Sonic_1 @ Oct 31 2004 said:
> ...


Ah, whatever. I can't be bothered to argue with a guy with an attitude problem like you.


----------



## Sonic_1 (Oct 31, 2004)

Ouch! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That hurt!


----------



## Costello (Oct 31, 2004)




----------



## djvaporous (Oct 31, 2004)

this the zelda game topic? 
EDIT:ah nvm im at the right place
DAM TOPIC CHANGERS


----------



## Electro (Oct 31, 2004)

Reading this page of replies made my IQ drop.


----------



## Sonic_1 (Oct 31, 2004)

Well i'll call it a day. Later boys, girls, Zelda freaks/nerds. Oh yea and Shadowxp. Sorry shadow you dont fit under any of those.


----------



## Costello (Oct 31, 2004)

```
D0000020 0004
32000007 0002
```
"code breaker" codes (to be used in VBA)
once they are enabled, press select


----------



## alexp2_ad (Oct 31, 2004)

QUOTE(Costello @ Oct 31 2004 said:


> ```
> D0000020 0004
> 32000007 0002
> ```
> ...


Does what exactly???  That enables different languages... sort of but not really right?  Think I'll just wait a fews days for the Euro release...

EDIT: OK, I see, it adds a language option but it doesnt do much... yeah, I'll wait a week or so...


----------



## DeMoN (Oct 31, 2004)

QUOTE(Costello @ Oct 31 2004 said:


> Â


What the hell, does that really work?


----------



## Dais (Oct 31, 2004)

the sheer number of posts this topic has depresses me, considering the US version will most likely be the best.


----------



## Chiaki (Oct 31, 2004)

I want it in English/German ... now ...

...

*goes off to play Sacred*


----------



## IxthusTiger (Oct 31, 2004)

When you change languages, this message pops up





This phrase is found at 9B1C72 in the ROM

Does that help??


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Oct 31, 2004)

waits for the (E) release....
i hope someone make this (J) to (e) release..


----------



## neveras (Oct 31, 2004)

QUOTE(IxthusTiger @ Oct 31 2004 said:


> When you change languages, this message pops up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I beleive we may have been thoroughly pwned


----------



## Bitbyte (Oct 31, 2004)

QUOTE(neveras @ Oct 31 2004 said:


> QUOTE(IxthusTiger @ Oct 31 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > When you change languages, this message pops up
> ...


Yeah, looks as they were just editing those values the entire time


----------



## Darksage (Oct 31, 2004)

What is it with the jap games?


----------



## Electro (Oct 31, 2004)

They're japanese?


----------



## IxthusTiger (Oct 31, 2004)




----------



## Danonek (Oct 31, 2004)

http://www.lik-sang.com/info.php?category=...roducts_id=4499


----------



## Samutz (Nov 1, 2004)

Uh...so?

That's just pre-order for the us version. And they don't even have a ship date.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Pre-Order, ships when stock arrives (Q4.2004)


----------



## mynimal (Nov 1, 2004)

QUOTE(IxthusTiger @ Oct 31 2004 said:


>


BAHHAHAHAHAAH

Sorry, that just brightened my...night.


----------



## ReyVGM (Nov 1, 2004)

Holy crap that's my name! I have the english version, yay!
I mean errr wtf...


----------



## dirtclaw (Nov 1, 2004)

Yay a post here!

Is there a chance that this may be a corrupt dump? Perhaps it reads the Jap right but it can't read the others properly or something. It might explain why the language option doesn't appear without the code, but who knows.


----------



## IxthusTiger (Nov 1, 2004)

Can someone translate the intro with the stained glass windows? I want to make them english


----------



## Samutz (Nov 1, 2004)

From gamespot.


----------



## IxthusTiger (Nov 1, 2004)

Here's what I have so far. I had less space because the Japanese used less characters to convey what the english version said. Obviously, I don't have the source code to give me more space.


----------



## Vater Unser (Nov 1, 2004)

you better hurry up with that patch, only 4 days to go


----------



## IxthusTiger (Nov 1, 2004)

Okay okay! you can patch it with this

click here

Don't forget to use the codebreaker code to enable the languages, then press select.

This only makes the changes I just showed you, so you can watch the intro and pretend you have the English version. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I went with "shined" instead of "r0x0rd" as suggested on #GBATemp


----------



## DeMoN (Nov 1, 2004)

QUOTE(IxthusTiger @ Oct 31 2004 said:


> Okay okay! you can patch it with this
> 
> click here
> 
> ...


So the only thing that's translated is the intro?


----------



## Vater Unser (Nov 1, 2004)

yes


----------



## asher (Nov 1, 2004)

this topic has been a pleasure all the way...


----------



## Lord Patamon (Nov 1, 2004)

hehe, I readed all this topic just to kill time and man I never had enjoyed reading a topic like this time  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




returning to the topic, I can't wait for the (E) release to come out, and just for the record I'm in the last dungeon after I got the 4 artifacts that enable Link to split in 4 Links when he step in those multicolor panels and uses the sword spin charging a power meter


----------



## ReyVGM (Nov 1, 2004)

DUDE! SPOILERS! DON'T SPOIL THE FUKING GAME!

I mean errr.... sorry, wrong window.


----------



## Zero01 (Nov 1, 2004)

OMG SPOILERZ!!! How am I going to play and say "wow, that's pretty cool, never seen that be4" 

Put SPOILER on the top of ur post, press enter 20 times,  then type them dammit!!


----------



## NintendoGeek (Nov 1, 2004)

I think ill show off the translated intro at school


----------



## Chiaki (Nov 1, 2004)

QUOTE(Lord Patamon @ Nov 1 2004 said:


> hehe, I readed all this topic just to kill time and man I never had enjoyed reading a topic like this timeÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bunghole!


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Nov 1, 2004)

PLEASE BE PATIENT AND WAIT FOR THE (E) RELEASE UNLESS YOU KNOW JAPANESE!!!!


----------



## DareDevil (Nov 1, 2004)

Does anybody know the *real* release date of the european version? Gamefaqs still says 05.11.2004 and nintendo.de says 12.11.2004! Which one is the right then?


----------



## aaaaaa (Nov 1, 2004)

Official EU date is 12th November.

Cant wait for this one, played this version for a little while and can really see myself enjoyin this one


----------



## teh_raf3 (Nov 1, 2004)

@DareDevil

The comercials in my mailbox say that the minish cap will be in stores 5 november, (in belgium) and it's a reliable store, so i guess it's the 5th ^^


----------



## sigfried (Nov 1, 2004)

I played a lot this game. it is a fast gameplay one. Zelda is fun and full of small sidequests but i feel any real change since links awakening. This game is hot and original (i mean a new one dedicated to the GBA) and that's the real good point. For the rest it's stay a zelda. Well after all, that's all of us want no ?


----------



## Vater Unser (Nov 1, 2004)

QUOTE(Lord Patamon @ Nov 1 2004 said:


> hehe, I readed all this topic just to kill time and man I never had enjoyed reading a topic like this timeÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you sure that this is the _last_ dungeon?
at the very beginning, when that guy opened that treasure and Zelda turned to stone, there were about 10 of those artifacts flying around...I can't imagine that the game is that short, since both Oracle of Ages and Seasons had twice as many dungons


----------



## ShizzelDaFizzel (Nov 1, 2004)

Yes, i also think that there are more dungeons.
Like in ALttP, there were 2 worlds.
In the first world you had to collect 3 items, and in the second world 7 cristals.
So i think there must be more dungeons


----------



## MajinGohan (Nov 1, 2004)

Little help please: I´vebeat the 1st 2 dungeons now, and I´m stuck. Some minish in the shoe-shop gave me some assignment, which I don´t seem to be able to do without a special item. Help please? What do I have to do next?


----------



## T-hug (Nov 1, 2004)

How do I get to the second dungeon?  There are guards either side of the village blocking the way out


----------



## Samutz (Nov 1, 2004)

The one on the left will move after you show him the spin attack.


----------



## T-hug (Nov 1, 2004)

Where do you learn the spin attack mate?


----------



## Samutz (Nov 1, 2004)

Wooden house near the south entrance. Talk to the guy that looks like Legolas.


----------



## T-hug (Nov 1, 2004)

QUOTE(Samutz @ Nov 1 2004 said:


> Wooden house near the south entrance. Talk to the guy that looks like Legolas.


Thx mate! He really does look like Legolas too hehehe!


----------



## CharlieF (Nov 1, 2004)

QUOTE(MajinGohan @ Nov 1 2004 said:


> Little help please: I´vebeat the 1st 2 dungeons now, and I´m stuck. Some minish in the shoe-shop gave me some assignment, which I don´t seem to be able to do without a special item. Help please? What do I have to do next?


Find a mushroom in the witch hut, take it to the guy in the shoe shop, and he will give you an item you need to progress.


----------



## Akotan (Nov 1, 2004)

Yes, I'm there now... I already got the running shoes but the way to the 3rd dungeon is still blocked... Is this dungeon the swamp one, right? or is the other, marked on the map? I'm lost...


----------



## Dark_Lord Malik (Nov 1, 2004)

Patiently waiting for the (E) release.


----------



## Luse (Nov 1, 2004)

@ Akotan- The third dungeon is in the Swamp one, the other one marked on your map is the fourth...


----------



## megabug7 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm sooooooooooooooooooooooooo tempted to play the Japanese version

* must resist - m...u...s...t......re...si.....st  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Late update with regards to the European release date.

Quoted from the sales guy at our local GAME (UK)

Apparently the Gold GBA SP + Zelda The Minish Cap will be in stores on Friday 5th November.
However if you just want the game on it's own you have to wait for the 12th of November.

You can verify this on their website.

http://shop.game.net/ViewProduct.aspx?cat=...0520&mid=324910 for the bundle (note the date)

http://shop.game.net/ViewProduct.aspx?cat=...t=11&mid=324565 just the game (note the date)

I have had this confirmed with another GAME also and they said exactly the same thing.

Seems a bit weird, I want the game not the bundle - does that mean I have to wait till the 12th???

I can't wait!!


----------



## ShadowXP (Nov 1, 2004)

At least we can expect the ROM any time now.


----------



## ShizzelDaFizzel (Nov 1, 2004)

Yes, when the Bundle Pack comes out, the rom will come out too! I at least hope so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




( Offtopic, on wich site do you have to release a gba game, to official put it on the Gba Rom Release List ?? )


----------



## megabug7 (Nov 1, 2004)

*******SPOILER BELOW*******
*
*
*
*
*
*
Have you noticed the route from Link's House to Hyrule Castle is identical to LTTP just different geography?
*
*
*
*
*
*******SPOILER ENDED*******


----------



## tatumanu (Nov 1, 2004)

just finished 2nd dungeon, but now what?!? I´m in town trying to figure out, i guess i need to do something in the shoe shop but i cant move the red shoes out of the way. Please ppll help me!!


----------



## Jei (Nov 1, 2004)

I need to figure out what to do with a damn boy that is following me  (this is after 2nd dungeon btw...), if I go to any exit, he'll disappear and won't come back to his original location, so I am supposing I need to do some sort of quest with him, but what? >.


----------



## Samutz (Nov 1, 2004)

@tatumanu:
Go get the mushroom from the witch (don't ask me how, it took me a while and a bunch of kinstones to  get there).

@Jei:
Where's that at? I just finished 3rd dungeon and never had any boy following me.


----------



## tatumanu (Nov 1, 2004)

where is the witch?

The boy following you is the one in town standing near the playground North East , speak to him 2 times and he follows you

cheers man


----------



## tatumanu (Nov 1, 2004)

oopps didnt read the post before... i have no idea what that boy is


----------



## Maverick_z (Nov 2, 2004)

how exactly do I get Zora's flippers and get to the 4th dungeon?


----------



## DeMoN (Nov 2, 2004)

QUOTE(Maverick_z @ Nov 1 2004 said:


> how exactly do I get Zora's flippers and get to the 4th dungeon?


hehe, curse the Japanese language of this game.
It might say, "The Zora Flippers are in the back of your house" in japanese and you'd search almost everywhere but still not find it.


----------



## ShizzelDaFizzel (Nov 2, 2004)

I completed the 1st dungeon, and i showed the left guard the spin move, but when i want to anywhere, the are holes in the ground 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And when i go up en then left, i must swim, but i cannot swim, cause i dont have the flippers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





please, someone help me


----------



## QuickSilverMC (Nov 2, 2004)

zelda games never intrested me.....

but they look good i must say. so i might play this when it comes out in eng.


----------



## khan (Nov 2, 2004)

my progress: in the 3rd Dungeon
Play Time: 10hrs or less
Weapons: boomrang, lvl 2 sword, magic wand, bow arrows, 2 bottles, 999 rupess capacity, 30 bomb capacity, sucker device and pegasus boots and some additional stuff i.e plenty of kinstones etc.
Life: 9 hearts

so wat do u think guys??


----------



## ShizzelDaFizzel (Nov 2, 2004)

QUOTE(khan @ Nov 2 2004 said:


> my progress: in the 3rd Dungeon
> Play Time: 10hrs or less
> Weapons: boomrang, lvl 2 sword, magic wand, bow arrows, 2 bottles, 999 rupess capacity, 30 bomb capacity, sucker device and pegasus boots and some additional stuff i.e plenty of kinstones etc.
> Life: 9 hearts
> ...


----------



## megabug7 (Nov 2, 2004)

Slight Observation...

This seems to be turning into a Hint and Tips Thread.

Can anything be done to minimize the Spoilers?

TIA

- F


----------



## Luse (Nov 2, 2004)

Zelda Minish Cap Help Topic

Go there and ask for help, so people don't start complaining about spoilers... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I've beaten the game BTW so I'll help however I can, but please use the help topic...


----------



## megabug7 (Nov 2, 2004)

QUOTE(Luse @ Nov 2 2004 said:


> I've beaten the game BTW so I'll help however I can, but please use the help topic...


You actually found everything in the game? 

Did you enjoy the game, or will you play it again in English?

There must be things you missed unless you're fluent in Japanese.


----------



## Luse (Nov 2, 2004)

While I enjoyed the game, I was let down by how bloody short and easy it was. 

No I didn't find every little 1/4 of heart, but my arrows where maxed out, my bombs, my rupies... You don't even need all that done, you could beat this game with little problem... 

The reason I played it in Japanese was to hopefully make it harder fo me to play, but all it did was make it take longer to figure out where to go and what to do... 

Zelda's losing it's appeal (or rather hold) on me...


----------



## phuzzz (Nov 2, 2004)

NO!  DON'T LET GO LUSE!  DON'T LET GO!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eh, I'll wait until I see a translated version of this.


----------



## Selvin (Nov 2, 2004)

QUOTE(Luse @ Nov 2 2004 said:


> Zelda's losing it's appeal (or rather hold) on me...


While I have always liked the Zelda games, I have to agree that they're losing their flare. They need to be harder or have difficulty settings or something. Maybe we're just getting too skilled for them  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . But I mean Windwaker was for the most part childs play and I'm disappointed to hear that this game is both easy and short. Maybe we can hope for something a little better from the next GCN Zelda title?


----------



## dib (Nov 2, 2004)

QUOTE(Luse @ Nov 2 2004 said:


> While I enjoyed the game, I was let down by how bloody short and easy it was.


I agree that this game is far too short.

They did a semi-decent job of stretching out what little world there is, but this game is shorter and has less overworld than Link to the Past.  Even the number of dungeons have been scaled back, and we're still confined to a single town (albeit considerably larger and more involved than the town in ...Past)

I think a second quest should have been added.  At least by remixing the locations of everything and some dungeon redesign, it would give some extra play value to those of us who beat it so quickly.

The medallions could have been a bit more involving than simply cutting up grass then talking to a person.  They're such a large focus to the game, yet there is no effort or involvement in completing them.

And it definitely wouldn't kill them to make some challenge dungeons aside from the main game.  There are very few puzzles in Minish Cap, and they require absolutely no brain power perhaps unless you're five years old.  After just playing Boktai 2, that was somewhat disappointing.

I was amazed at how easy it was to gather heart pieces.  I always had several full hearts more than necessary (the minimal three hearts + number of dungeons completed).  You'd be hard pressed to play for ten minutes without running into one, while Link to the Past at least made you search for them.  The ease of the medallions practically hands them to you throughout the game.

Even though they did a much better job of making rupees useful in the game (whereas in ...Past they were nearly useless) there is a massive surplus if you're bothering to complete medallions.  And before I figured out what seashells were for, I wasted over six hundred of them (already had 999, and kept finding more).

As for the Japanese text, I only found maybe two places that reading text was necessary to understand what to do (which probably doesn't speak well for the game)--the town guard and the library quest.  Beyond that the only difficult parts I found were the green water and stone guard at the end.

But rather than get disgruntled at the Zelda genre (remember, this is only the continuance of the 2d series; we still have the best game yet to come in 3d) look at it this way: it provides several hours of enjoyable playtime, and in light of most games available to the GBA this is definitely among the best and worth the money to own.


----------



## lurrtopia (Nov 3, 2004)

The problem is they focused more on graphics than gameplay. I haven't played much of it, but the first dungeon was easy to get to. The boss was easy. The graphics are nice, but I think that's what most of the game is. Just a pretty picture.


----------



## AshuraZro (Nov 3, 2004)

Lets see a game with the difficulty of the first Zelda (although it isnt too difficult once you get going).


----------



## ReyVGM (Nov 3, 2004)

*Cough  cough* *pant pant*


----------



## Chronickilla (Nov 3, 2004)

Dib - How long did it take you to beat the game? Also you have already beaten boktai2 you must play alot Im only just getting in the cathedral trying to find what to do with the 3 switches. Hehe


----------



## dib (Nov 3, 2004)

QUOTE(Chronickilla @ Nov 3 2004 said:


> Dib - How long did it take you to beat the game? Also you have already beaten boktai2 you must play alot Im only just getting in the cathedral trying to find what to do with the 3 switches. Hehe


I don't time myself, of course, and play off and on.  But I'd say Zelda: Minish Cap is less than the standard twenty hours gameplay time that most games seem to fall under.  I'd say maybe twelve to fourteen hours, depending upon other factors like age and skill level.  If you're familiar with the Zelda series, there's nothing particularly new here.

I think I spent closer to twenty four hours before beating Boktai 2 (wasted a good number in the Cathedral, in fact.  I found that to be the most difficult dungeon for some reason), but about thirty overall since I've gone around completing the undead dungeons and bonus missions.

Of course, Boktai 2's puzzles are far more numerous and involved than those in Minish Cap.  If you can beat the four series of treasure puzzles near the aqueduct, block and switch type puzzles should never give you trouble again.


----------



## BlazeHedgehog (Nov 5, 2004)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> As for the Japanese text, I only found maybe two places that reading text was necessary to understand what to do (which probably doesn't speak well for the game)--the town guard and the library quest. Beyond that the only difficult parts I found were the green water and stone guard at the end



Actually, that speaks very highly of the game. In game design, having something be easy-to-understand is a very, very, very good thing. It gives it a very "anybody can pick up and play" quality.

As for english, I had wondered, with the releases being so close, if there wasn't a secret english option tucked away in the ROM - Pikmin 2, the Japanese version, had this feature. The entire game was in english for the Japanese release; it's just you needed a Gameshark code to enable it.

No such luck. Appears the only english is in the header and the ending credits.


----------



## khan (Nov 7, 2004)

i finally have beaten minish cap and i want to know wat r the unlockables etc. if any?


----------

